# cost of aeroseal/ductseal insatsl



## dorian siegel (Nov 9, 2011)

have a 700 sqft home in denver with exsposed ducting how average cost for complete install


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Please speak English when posting here.

DM


----------



## MLMIB (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm not sure what you're really asking us, a quick call to a local contractor should give you a ball park. Do diligence calls for a quote from 3 to make sure you're getting a good deal. But cost will vary by region as the labor is important.

I guess as a (huge) ballpark, $1,300? I just saw that on toh.com but thats probably for a bigger house. That being said, I assume that the system works mostly on the cost being in the set up, not in letting it run.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Prices will range.

We will be in that $1,500 - $1,800 range for a duct cleaning and aeroseal in most situations per system.


----------

